# Covering Rear Door Window



## bka4tcu (Aug 18, 2010)

Does anyone have any ideas for covering the window in the rear door of a TT? We have a OB 301BQ. The rear door has an opaque window in it. I would like to cover it, but am not sure the best option. Has anyone added blinds to the door? I also thought about putting velcro on the door that would hold a piece of blackout material.

If anyone has any ideas or solutions you have used, I would love to hear them. Thanks.


----------



## Dan H. (Jul 14, 2006)

We used a very dark plastic film window tink to reduce the amount of light coming through the door window of our 21RS. It is held on by static cling and can be removed any time. Just an idea.


----------



## FLYakman (Jan 26, 2006)

Glad you asked. We have a 260FL with the same type of opaque window on the rear door.Morning sun was a real pain.

We put a piece of sticky velcro along the top frame of the door. The top frame has rounded corners so we we included those corners with the velcro. DW went to Joanne's Fabrics and bought a piece of nice upolstery fabric that goes with the interior colors.Cut it to size,hemmed it and sewed the other piece of velcro to the edge. Now when it's bedtime we just stick it up there and it does an great job of blocking that morning sun.hangs down just below the opaque window.

That's our mod!!!!


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Can't find the link, but Camping World sells a shade that fits RV door windows. It's made of that insulated foil-backed bubble wrap stuff with hemmed edges. Attaches with velcro and works great.


----------



## maddog (Dec 16, 2009)

I went to Lowes and bought a roll of reflectix and made panels for all the windows. Made a cut out for the door and mount it with 3m velcro. I use it on all the windows when it is real hot and makes a big difference.


----------



## Blip (Sep 26, 2010)

We have the same trailer, and I added the coverings that camping world sells. They have a foil backing. I also purchased one for the roof vent in the kitchen area. Do not use the Vecro that comes with them. They do not hold up well in the heat. Purchase 3 M Velcro strips from Lowes or Home Depot, and use them. Works Great. Since our Outback did not come with smoked windows, we had all the windows tinted when we were on vacation at Ocean Lakes in Myrtle Beach. Helps very much to keep it cool, and as well as sleeping.


----------



## mktalsma (May 22, 2011)

We use a towel and a couple of clothes pins at night so that the morning sun isn't a problem.


----------



## DFG (Jul 18, 2011)

We have clear windows on our 2012 301BQ. My wife bought a curtain for each door and a small diameter adjustable curtain rod. Curtain length is a couple inches below the window. During the day we slide the curtain to the left side of the door. If we have the grand kids with us we take it down during the day. Works and looks great.


----------



## villui (Jun 6, 2012)

Can you post a pic.​ I can't find a rod that is thin enough to fit between rear door and screen door when closed.

quote name='DFG' date='06 July 2013 - 05:44 PM' timestamp='1373150646' post='456722']
We have clear windows on our 2012 301BQ. My wife bought a curtain for each door and a small diameter adjustable curtain rod. Curtain length is a couple inches below the window. During the day we slide the curtain to the left side of the door. If we have the grand kids with us we take it down during the day. Works and looks great.
[/quote]


----------



## DFG (Jul 18, 2011)

villui - The adjustable curtain rods came from Walmart. The curtain rod is placed inside the trailer over the door, not between the screen door and entry door. I will take some pictures and post but it maybe 1 or 2 weeks.


----------



## villui (Jun 6, 2012)

Oh thank you for the information. I think you'd laugh if you saw how I put up a curtain.

quote name='DFG' date='18 September 2013 - 11:38 AM' timestamp='1379522321' post='468578']
villui - The adjustable curtain rods came from Walmart. The curtain rod is placed inside the trailer over the door, not between the screen door and entry door. I will take some pictures and post but it maybe 1 or 2 weeks.
[/quote]


----------

